# Worlds Lightest Multi-axis Time Lapse Dolly



## spacefuzz (Apr 15, 2014)

This was a really fun project, got to use my photographic as well as engineering knowledge to help out this client and built an ultra light dolly system for the high Sierra....and I think its the lightest in the world.  2-axis camera moves, carbon fiber rails, custom 3D printed parts, and a dynamic perception controller.  Everything (minus the camera and tripod) weighs only 4.9 lbs. It all packs nicely into itself as well for backpack transport. 

Any time lapse lovers here?  What do you think?

Full write up with more pictures: Worlds Lightest Time Lapse Camera System ? Matthew Kuhns Photography


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2014)

I want one!


----------

